# Favorite internet places



## Thorondor_ (Jul 15, 2005)

What are your favorite places on the Internet?

Some of mine:

- politics/economy/news: www.zmag.org (radical theory); www.economist.com (the _other_ side of the story); www.news.google.com (pretty much all the news you can get)
- religion: www.swamij.com (a rather comprehensive view on Patanjali)
- science/technology: www.sciencedaily.com (news from all areas of science) [size=-1]www.howstuffworks.com [/size]
- mail: Yahoo (I guess I got used to it)
- I.M: IRC (I tried the paltalk, yahoo and msn messengers, but didn't got used to them)
- I.T.: www.news.com (up to date)
- search: Google, www.ixquick.com 
- forums: TTF, P.E., Chip


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 15, 2005)

www.thetolkienforum.com
Favourite forum I've used, consequently the only one I've stuck with

www.worth1000.com
Nice pictures, good place to find desktop backgrounds or just a good giggle

www.nationstatesafrica.com/forum
Role Play game based on the nationstates.net Role Play game

www.sky.com/news
Good place for news summaries and bulletins, with decent and fairly impartial reporting. If I want other sides of a story I'll hit up BBC, Reuters and Al Jazeera

www.hotmail.com
The best for email

www.ebay.com
Rare CDs, bargains and strange purchases (tweed waistcoats)

www.amazon.com
Most of my music, literary and movie purchases


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 16, 2005)

My favs:
-www.hp-lexicon.org - A wonderful site for everything Harry Potter.
-www.cricinfo.com - A cricket site, with news, articles, stats, and everything cricket.
-www.thetolkienforum.com - Well, I thought I'd note it for people so dim-witted that they think I've been a regular member of TTF since April purposelessly.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 19, 2005)

My absolute favorites: (add www in all places)

Thetolkienforum.com
Pluggedinonline.com
google.com
drmillar.com (I work here)
projectevil.com
newsboys.com
family.org
wolfeborobible.com/teen.html
animalyawns.com (so weird and awesome)
countryhumor.com
civilwarhome.com/csa.htm
homestarrunner.com
astros.com

TE13


----------



## Talierin (Jul 19, 2005)

ttf - been here for 5 years now  
deviantart.com - link to my gallery is in my profile
audioscrobbler.com
threadless.com - best tshirts on the planet
PE
myspace.com
itickets.com


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 9, 2005)

TTF---four years now, I believe, and counting

www.thefantasyforum.com
great site, very comprehensive, nice people

www.tolkientrail.entmoot.com---or something like that. Maybe entmoot and tolkientrail are switched around...haven't been there in a while

My livejournal, which probably doesn't count. But I love it anyway.

Google search engine. Very good

www.veer.com absolutely phenomenal photography

www.homestarrunner.com for sure. TGS...*drools* so funny.

www.threadless.com I agree with Tal...

www.worth1000.com Great photoshopped STUFF


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

www.thetolkienforum.com - been here rather a long time 

www.projectevil.com - where we go to discuss politics and religion now.

www.bbc.co.uk/football - football news.

www.afc-chat.co.uk - Aberdeen football club forum

www.thedugout.tv - forum for football game, Football Manager, but with more time spent in the off-topic section.

http://cruchan.metalfan.nl/forum - forum for celtic metal band Cruachan.

http://elvenking.net/forum - forum for Italian folk metal band Elvenking.

http://mail.google.com - easily the best web-based email service in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org - invaluable reference encyclopaedia.

And MSN Messenger if that counts. Although it's being rather gay recently and signing people out a lot. Couple that with my wireless connection being dodgy and it's easier for me not to log in these days 
That'll probably do for now 



e.Blackstar said:


> www.thefantasyforum.com
> great site, very comprehensive, nice people


I was a user there for a bit at one point. Not been there in a long time, though.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 9, 2005)

I must add www.gutenberg.org - 17.000 free ebooks . Awesome.


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 9, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> http://elvenking.net/forum - forum for Italian folk metal band Elvenking.


No way! You like Elvenking!? 
I kneew you were cool!


----------



## Corvis (Dec 9, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> TTF---four years now, I believe, and counting
> 
> www.thefantasyforum.com
> great site, very comprehensive, nice people


 
I just checked that site out and it's really cool. I had never been there before.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 10, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> No way! You like Elvenking!?
> I kneew you were cool!


I've been trying to tell you this for ages, Hammersmith, old chap  

Folk metal's probably my favourite type of music, and I've been listening to Elvenking since their first album came out. The third one (with Damnagoras back on vocals) comes out on 27th January.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 1, 2006)

Readerville.com--I've been an active member of the YA Reading Group there for five years now. 

LiveJournal.com and xanga.com--I'm charismitaine at both places and update pretty regularly. 

Hakubaikou.com--the best site for one of my other obsessions, Rurouni Kenshin

I stopped frequenting fanfiction.net a long time ago, but I do keep an eye on kokololio.com/guiltypleasures to see what she recommends

I sporadically catch up on thesnakefarm.com and penny-arcade.com

I'm a fan of the dresses at yosa.com, though she doesn't update often

Before college ate my life, I spent a good bit of time on Elfwood and deviantArt, and I checked Norma Peters' website everyday--now I visit my deviantArt page http://charis.deviantart.com/ and Norma's deviantArt page http://gothika248.deviantart.com/ only occaisonally. 

I also sometimes visit StrangeHorizons.com, even though they keep rejecting me, and I'm looking forward to Orson Scott Card's new webzine, IntergalacticMediceneShow.com (it hasn't had a chance to reject me yet).


----------



## Sathos (Jan 4, 2006)

My favorite place, ever, on the internet is www.wotism.net , a forum based off the Wheel of Time book series. I don't even read the books very often any more, but I stay because of the people. Certain people there are just so unbelievably important to me, they're the greatest  

Other than that, um the Apple website. I love Macs


----------



## Saucy (Jan 5, 2006)

my favourite place and wher ei basically have "been" for the last while is

http://paddedcell.filetrekker.com


its a forum about anything. very nice lil place.


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

> www.hotmail.com
> The best for email



I disagree. 

www.gmail.com is better.

Other forums: 
Kelley Armstrong.
Minas Tirith.

There's photobucket, to store photos obviously.

And google, for searches. And looking for hot pivtures of a certain someone...

I have my weekly does of looking for HP rumours and laughing as some of the most insane ones.

Oh, and I read fan-fiction. 
-Restricted section
-Ashwinder
-Quietones
-Adult Fan-fiction
-Aff.net.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 9, 2006)

spirit said:


> I disagree.
> 
> www.gmail.com is better.


Moi aussi. I've used both, and GMail is miles better.


----------



## spirit (Jan 9, 2006)

Not only the space and lay out is better, the name too. gmail is short and sweet, where as hotmail ... it's jut seems old.

Ps, any hotmail members, no offence. I use to me a hotmail user, but that was yonks and yonks ago!

::High fives fellow gmail user::


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't get to go on the internet too often now since I started my new job.

However, I did start visiting MySpace more often. I was able to find alot of old friends and aquaintances there...it is pretty cool. If you are not on it you should check it out.

Other than that and TTF...I only use the internet to check my emails, pay my bills, and shop.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a few:
www.weebls-stuff.com
www.albinoblacksheep.com
www.evilrulers.com
www.teagames.com
www.mousebreaker.com
www.bored.com

and of course...
www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Halasían (Jan 20, 2006)

Other than the obvious site _(this one, *DUH!*)_, I have some I go to regularly...

Spaceweather.com - Love the info and some of the photos here.

Moon Phases

Yahoo Mail - Its simple and easy, and they don't delete your account if you don't get tio it in 30 days. Never liked hotmail because of their activity/deletion rule. I have a gmail too, but find it too gimmicky & cumbersome.

Google search - its the best, though I use others at times.

Cornerstone Magazine

eBay

Encyclopedia of Arda

Annals of Arda

Thain's Book

Henneth Annûn


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

My Hangouts

the tolkien Forum dot com
chronicles-network forum dot com
Livejournal dot com
Multiply dot com
Friendster dot com
MySpace dot com
video dot google dot com
youtube dot com
eonline dot com
opendiary dot com
blogdrive dot com
blogspot dot com
games dot yahoo dot com
fictionpress dot com
fanfiction dot com

Yeah...I know I surf too much.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 31, 2006)

I am adding to my list www.youtube.com - I saw there the vast majority of my favorite videos/artists. Good thing is - you can retrieve the files on your hard-disk


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, and you can blog the videos too. There are so many funny videos there! Like the talking cats, and the Mac Parody that I like so much.


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Jul 31, 2006)

my favs are:

amazon.com, google.com, avatarity.com, comcast.net and http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/witchdoctor it's awsome/


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 1, 2006)

I was making a flash movie I was going to submit to Flash Player and Newgrounds, my two favorite sites... but the movie got deleted somehow...I wonder who did it.....


----------



## Halasían (Oct 9, 2006)

I have to add Stories of Arda to my list along with Alternate Reality Writers Zone.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 9, 2006)

I have at least a couple of thousand sites bookmarked in various categories:

Finances; Earthlink; Google and its separate features; news; politics; religion; maps; Macintosh; Personal (automotive; belief systems; best of the web; computer stuff; Canada; education; electronics; entertainment; fiction; food; friends' websites; fun stuff; greeting ecards; handy-dandy; music; netradio; online reading; online shopping; photography; plant & garden; reference; science; senior employment; sports; things L.A.; travel; urban legends/hoaxes [many of these headings are divided into any number of sub-headings]); Picturetrail; UCLA; weather.

My favorite newest site is www.hinessight.com/, the "anti-Drudge."

Barley


----------



## Sammyboy (Oct 9, 2006)

I spend a little too much time (and money!) on www.ebay.co.uk, and also spend a lot of time on a totally unrelated forum to Tolkien (I have diverse tastes!), which is www.esato.com/board which is a mobile phone-related forum, especially Sony Ericsson phones. Though almost anything goes on that forum, though they've recently had a crackdown on religious/political threads as they were causing a lot of flame wars and bad feeling between some members. It has a great community feel, people help each other out and chat about almost anything!


----------

